# Check out this pickup truck plow



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Its a Metal Pless PickupMaxx.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm scared to ask a price


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a great set up for doing medium size lots with a Pickup.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

I wonder if it will scrape any better than a Boss plow? Thats the downfall for us.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm interested in one


----------



## SnowHill11 (Oct 11, 2011)

Will you be running any Paul? What is the width and weight of this set-up? Does it have edge or blade trip? Can't post a video like that without more info : )


----------



## S-205 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thats super cool, looks very productive and if its built like the equipment models it should be durable.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Looks cool but from the video it doesn't seem to scrape or stack very well. Definitely would cut your time way down though


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Im scared to ask how much that beast weighs....


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Can't tell if it stacks very well. It only showed him stacking once, and we don't know if that was the limit of it's stacking ability. I like the fact that you can pull the wings backwards to contain more snow when back dragging. The wings seem flimsy and bouncy though. I'm not sure about the hydraulics, the wings just seem to bounce all over the place and not stay in a given position.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Looks good for pushing a lot of snow,.....not sure about stacking ability though.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Either a guy in town is already running this or he has rigged it from one of their other plows. I will ask him.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

That's a slick set up! I'm guessing the plow lights normally work tho.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Harleyjeff;1748558 said:


> Can't tell if it stacks very well. It only showed him stacking once, and we don't know if that was the limit of it's stacking ability. I like the fact that you can pull the wings backwards to contain more snow when back dragging. The wings seem flimsy and bouncy though. I'm not sure about the hydraulics, the wings just seem to bounce all over the place and not stay in a given position.


I can tell you that Metal Pless puts in the same quality and care in all their products. This plow weighs 1500 lbs and the wings are made with CHT 400 steel. There is nothing flimsy about these wings, looks like the operator is playing with the position of the wings. As for stacking it does not look like the operator ever tried to stack. Definately something to catch on video in the future. Remember this is a 8 foot plow with 28 inch mould board and wings, so when its in scoop mode its moving a ton of snow. Here is another video.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

G.Landscape;1748626 said:


> Either a guy in town is already running this or he has rigged it from one of their other plows. I will ask him.


Yes Adam has one of our pickupmaxx plows.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Neige;1748648 said:


> Remember this is a 8 foot plow with 28 inch mould board and wings, so when its in scoop mode its moving a ton of snow. Here is another video.


So how big are the wings? or how big when it straight out?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Very interesting...........


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

G.Landscape;1748665 said:


> So how big are the wings? or how big when it straight out?


12 feet 8 inches when its fully extended.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Neige;1748694 said:


> 12 feet 8 inches when its fully extended.


Neige ballpark price? Do you have mounts. Etc.

I may consider it. This makes a wideout look like a tonka toy


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey Neige i have a off topic question for you about our loader. where is the best place to ask ??


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

That looks heavy, overly complicated, and old fashioned. Does it trip? It's probably a great product, I'm just speaking what came to my mind.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

1500lbs? It belongs on an MDT not a 250. I cant imagine trying to keep wheel bearing s in that thing. Mine spits them out every year with a 9' boss v


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1748709 said:


> Neige ballpark price? Do you have mounts. Etc.
> 
> I may consider it. This makes a wideout look like a tonka toy


The Wideout IS a Tonka Toy, it's 14 gauge steel. Accept it.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Harleyjeff;1748936 said:


> The Wideout IS a Tonka Toy, it's 14 gauge steel. Accept it.


Okay?

What do you recommend


----------



## LopatLT7495 (Jan 1, 2014)

Looks like a nice setup, once getting used to that i could see being very very productive.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Boy Paul, if I had known about that plow last winter I wouldn't have bothered with switching the 8611 from the tractor onto my 5500. The 8611 looks like a pop can compared to those metal pless plows. 

I will be talking to you this summer about that maybe. 

Dan


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I've rode in a 5500 dodge with this plow and can attest it's pretty awesome, back drags as good as it goes forward, takes a while getting used to tho the controller isn't the simplest


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm guessing the 1500 lbs should make it back drag very well. Looks very productive.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm interested. Dealers in my area?


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Any close ups of the pump and electrical locations?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

complicated?
old fashion.
come on....
I'm use to running a 12 way blade.

I've been waiting for a blade with "power" wings
(2 way ram).


1500 heavy? my boss V with wings runs around 1k and I'm not going threw wheel bearings.
Don't leave it on between storms while your just running around town> take it off when not using it.


I like what I see,
I may not like the price and maybe it can get a few lbs shaved off of it or maybe it's good to go as is.



Funny some slam them for stacking with it,
but I remember a recent thread that said if you stack your abusing the equipment...
(i don't believe this)


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1749288 said:


> 1500 heavy? my boss V with wings runs around 1k and I'm not going threw wheel bearings.
> Don't leave it on between storms while your just running around town> take it off when not using it.
> 
> (i don't believe this)


So its 50% heavier, thats huge. I didnt say the plows a bad idea, its just not cut out for a 250. More like a 550 or international

I take mine off right away, its common sense but im getting 35k miles out of a set of bearings


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

SnoFarmer;1749288 said:


> complicated?
> old fashion.
> come on....
> I'm use to running a 12 way blade.
> ...


Thank you, very good points. I do not think a single pickup plow manufacture has ever shown a video of their plows stacking snow. They know thats whats being done with them, but will not advertize thats what you can do with them.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

alldayrj;1749339 said:


> So its 50% heavier, thats huge. I didnt say the plows a bad idea, its just not cut out for a 250. More like a 550 or international
> 
> I take mine off right away, its common sense but im getting 35k miles out of a set of bearings


This is a client in Quebec city, and its his third year using this plow. Its this client that came to Metal Pless and pleaded that they make a hydraulic wing plow for his truck. We have this plow rated for a F350 or equivalent and up. This client is very satisfied because of the huge amounts of snow he can displace with his pickup. This plow for now is only available in Quebec. The reason is that you have to bring it to Metal Pless so that they can install it on your truck. They custom mount it to your truck, we do not have premade mounts for all the differnt types of trucks out there. That being said we did sell one to Ontario, and that client had it mounted at a local shop.


----------



## mo11in5 (Apr 2, 2013)

does it run off a smililar controler to the fisher v/s and the fisher version of the wideout?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

2006Sierra1500;1748730 said:


> That looks heavy, overly complicated, and old fashioned. Does it trip? It's probably a great product, I'm just speaking what came to my mind.


Yes it is heavy, no more complicated then plows that are alredy out on the market, and definately not old fashioned. I wish I would have been able to get a plow like this on my truck 20 years ago. Lastly yes it trips, and it has the latest Soft drive mechanical steel trip edge. On top of the 3 adjustable crossover relief valve for hydraulic protection on the side wings and power angle system. It has a Soft drive mechanical steel trip edge on the wings them selves. The side wings are made from CHT 400 steel, a 1/4 of this kind of steel is equvilant to 1 inch regular steel. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

pretty obvious the question is being avoided, but i'll ask for a third time as it is quite relevant and on everyone's mind..... ballpark price to outfit a 1 ton truck with is???


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I am sorry, I must have missed the questions, not hiding anything here. For that model we are talking sugested retail $13,160.00


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

How does it trip in full scoop mode? For example if you hit a curb? The wings have to be forced back with the relief valves then all three edges trip?

They should make it utilize a standard mount like an ultra or boss, that would be ideal
Then the client would just have to take delivery of the plow and wiring and get that installed


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2006Sierra1500;1748730 said:


> That looks heavy, overly complicated, and old fashioned. Does it trip? It's probably a great product, *I'm just speaking what came to my mind.*


In the future, you might not want to do that without thinking on it more.

1500# is the same as a Blizzard 8611, which have been out for 10 years.

What part is overly complicated? The ability to angle? The ability to move wings back and forth? Have you never seen a Blizzard snowplow in your life? There is nothing more complicated on this plow than a Blizzard, and those have been around since 1999. This one just has more versatility than a Blizzard, but that doesn't make it more complicated.

Trip edge? I'm sure Metal Pleiss would build a truck mounted plow without a trip edge. Seriously?



alldayrj;1749339 said:


> So its 50% heavier, thats huge. I didnt say the plows a bad idea, its just not cut out for a 250. More like a 550 or international
> 
> I take mine off right away, its common sense but im getting 35k miles out of a set of bearings


I agree that it fits a 550 or bigger more than a 250, but 1500 for a truck mounted plow is not out of the realm.

If you're going through wheel bearings that much, you have issues with your supplier, truck or roads. I'm not even sure when I had to replace wheel bearings, but I sure don't go through them every 35K.



alldayrj;1749468 said:


> How does it trip in full scoop mode? For example if you hit a curb? The wings have to be forced back with the relief valves then all three edges trip?
> 
> They should make it utilize a standard mount like an ultra or boss, that would be ideal
> Then the client would just have to take delivery of the plow and wiring and get that installed


Maybe they will, but if they haven't even started full production, kind of a waste of time at this point.

This sounds like the late 80's\early 90's when Boss hit the market in a big way, then the early 00's when Blizzard did the same:

Too heavy
Too many moving parts
Too expensive
Blah, blah, blah, blah.

Stop being so negative. This isn't Metal Pleiss' first rodeo. Is it perfect? I doubt it, there are still problems with straight blades. It's called progress. Just think of what guys like you would have said when hydro turn\angle first came out. All the same things.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I have been drooling over that Dodge all winter to the point that come this summer when I replace my 250 I was going to attempt to copy it Ford style.

I've watched it plowing in person and man that plow moves snow in a big hurry.

Why does it sit so far ahead of the truck and why do the wings flop around so much in the video? They don't in person.

I'm willing to bet the local constabulary has nabbed it in Kitchener at least once. What was the out come? If This isn't asking too much.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

alldayrj;1749468 said:


> How does it trip in full scoop mode? For example if you hit a curb? The wings have to be forced back with the relief valves then all three edges trip?
> 
> They should make it utilize a standard mount like an ultra or boss, that would be ideal
> Then the client would just have to take delivery of the plow and wiring and get that installed


The wing not only has the hydraulic relieve valve, for protection, the cutting edge also has spring protection, along with a upward spring protection when hitting curbs straight on.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

potskie;1749838 said:


> I have been drooling over that Dodge all winter to the point that come this summer when I replace my 250 I was going to attempt to copy it Ford style.
> 
> I've watched it plowing in person and man that plow moves snow in a big hurry.
> 
> ...


I have no idea of the outcome from the local constabulary.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Neige;1749360 said:


> Thank you, very good points. I do not think a single pickup plow manufacture has ever shown a video of their plows stacking snow. They know thats whats being done with them, but will not advertize thats what you can do with them.


minute 1:43


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Neige;1749456 said:


> For that model we are talking sugested retail $13,160.00


Holy cow!!!! That's a sweet piece of machinery but at that price I'll stick with my Fisher plows.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

No doubt it's a awesome piece. Hefty price tag...never seems to deter me too much, as long as I see the quality, ability to make money and make jobs easier. I can see that in this plow. IMO, these are not the kinds of plows to give out to employees to wreck every snowfall, more for owner operators who take some care. If I was still doing residential I would buy one if it was available. I would get rid of my pull plow with that thing and still be faster and more nimble. As I'm typing this I want one more and more...purplebou


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The question should be asked in US dollars?

It does look like a bad ass snow mover!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

peteo1;1749942 said:


> Holy cow!!!! That's a sweet piece of machinery but at that price I'll stick with my Fisher plows.


I do have my doubts about the truck handling this size of blade but if it does and you increase your productivity by 30-40% the price of the blade will seem cheap.


----------



## sthoms3355 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of weight. Definitely would need some front end work. Wonder if it would even work with a diesel pickup truck.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Like I said Metal Pless recommends a F350 or equivalent, they also offer a 9- 14 model. Then for F450, F550 or equivalent the have a model with 36 inch moldboard and wings giving you the choice between 8-14 or 9-15


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

The biggest problem is that the wings will cream the front bumper and or fenders if you ever fully angle with the wings back, they need tire protection like hla that adjusts the wings position when fully angled, 1 quick slip and your truck is dickered... this is what I was talking about when I mentioned it's a bit more complicated to run then you'd think and the fact you can't see it at all only makes it worse


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Interested to see what the controller looks like.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

TKLAWN;1750393 said:


> Interested to see what the controller looks like.


I dont have any pictures right now, but will try and get some early next week.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Next generations of plows! Looks very productive and the ultimate plow.

Stacking maybe an issue but anytime we have a lot of snow our loader goes around stacking anyways. Another issue maybe is a truck might not have the weight to push a full box or with it extended. 

I have a similar setup 10-17 on a tractor and it is unbelieveable, a truck with 9.5v can plow a lot in 30 mins and if the tractor get there first it's done in 5-7 mins literally.


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a good idea, we havent messed with pickup plows for over 15 years. The biggest issues I see would be tearing up the truck its on and the price. Does this plow have some type of protection built in so the wing cant hit the truck when angled and wing all the way back. HLA plows have this safety built in and it is simple and works very well.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

SNOWLORD;1750754 said:


> Looks like a good idea, we havent messed with pickup plows for over 15 years. The biggest issues I see would be tearing up the truck its on and the price. Does this plow have some type of protection built in so the wing cant hit the truck when angled and wing all the way back. HLA plows have this safety built in and it is simple and works very well.


No it does not have that feature


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

Just think of all the tranny's and front end parts you can add to you truck with that plow. It all so look's like it does not rolls the snow that good.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

looks awesome, start selling them in the USA. looks WAYYYY better then my flimsy wideouts.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

slplow;1752091 said:


> Just think of all the tranny's and front end parts you can add to you truck with that plow. It all so look's like it does not rolls the snow that good.


Airplanes.......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

slplow;1752091 said:


> Just think of all the tranny's and front end parts you can add to you truck with that plow. It all so look's like it does not rolls the snow that good.


If it was on a 550/5500 with a 7-8k front end I doubt the truck would care that much. Guys put Blizzard 8611's on them all the time and they are of similar weight.

As far as the transmission, pushing that blade has to be easier on the truck then a 20k trailer. I bet the truck looses traction and spins before you ever have the thought of "I bet the trans hates this" Heavy duty components and gearing working in your favor.


----------



## Ccl (Oct 18, 2013)

I would give it a try. With the right application the speed would offset the price.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

That wing slip area for the cutting edge is mint, theyve thought of everything


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Triple L;1750781 said:


> No it does not have that feature


I guess I should have chimed in here a little earlier since I own one but all things considered we are very happy with the plow. I think one thing that needs to be cleared up is that in order for it to operate at a reasonable pace you need to run the plow off central hydraulics which add's about $5k to the price. Our truck already had central hydro's so it wasn't quite that much. Plows awesome, I'm sure it will eat up a few ball joints but considering the additional productivity it's a small price to pay.

I also want to mention that on our set up the wings can't hit the truck but with longer wings I can see it happening.

As for stacking, it's never been that important to us as we use loaders to do that but I would say it stacks as well as it needs to.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

A Man;1752918 said:


> I guess I should have chimed in here a little earlier since I own one but all things considered we are very happy with the plow. I think one thing that needs to be cleared up is that in order for it to operate at a reasonable pace you need to run the plow off central hydraulics which add's about $5k to the price. Our truck already had central hydro's so it wasn't quite that much. Plows awesome, I'm sure it will eat up a few ball joints but considering the additional productivity it's a small price to pay.
> 
> I also want to mention that on our set up the wings can't hit the truck but with longer wings I can see it happening.
> 
> As for stacking, it's never been that important to us as we use loaders to do that but I would say it stacks as well as it needs to.


Ahh heck whats another 5k...

I see that as a big deal breaker( almost 20k to get this plow to work on a truck). Sounds like it's just better to put it on a loader, tractor or skid steer.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

A Man;1752918 said:


> I guess I should have chimed in here a little earlier since I own one but all things considered we are very happy with the plow. I think one thing that needs to be cleared up is that in order for it to operate at a reasonable pace you need to run the plow off central hydraulics which add's about $5k to the price. Our truck already had central hydro's so it wasn't quite that much. Plows awesome, I'm sure it will eat up a few ball joints but considering the additional productivity it's a small price to pay.
> 
> I also want to mention that on our set up the wings can't hit the truck but with longer wings I can see it happening.
> 
> As for stacking, it's never been that important to us as we use loaders to do that but I would say it stacks as well as it needs to.


Someone who "gets" the concept that all things will break and\or need maintenance, it's just a matter of whether the cost is worth that added expense.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

20k to get a plow hooked up? Seems as though you can buy two decent, not new but decent plow trucks for that same money. You could also pick up a solid backhoe or loader for that and it'll outlast any plow truck.


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

WIPensFan;1752930 said:


> Ahh heck whats another 5k...
> 
> I see that as a big deal breaker( almost 20k to get this plow to work on a truck). Sounds like it's just better to put it on a loader, tractor or skid steer.


You're absolutely right, and that's why we have loaders, tractors and backhoe's, however one thing they can't do is get across the city quickly to help out in a zone that is either running behind or has had a breakdown. We will never own a fleet of trucks with these plows on them but show me something else that can travel at highway speeds on a moments notice and make a considerable impact on larger 4-15 acre sites. To me 20k wasn't that much considering the peace of mind it brings.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Definitely a nice plow! However, it looks like a good way to wear out a truck pretty fast.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

This looks perfect for our 6500...


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

peteo1;1753243 said:


> 20k to get a plow hooked up? Seems as though you can buy two decent, not new but decent plow trucks for that same money. You could also pick up a solid backhoe or loader for that and it'll outlast any plow truck.


I'm looking at one from this point of view. I already am a one truck plus shoveller show. My route is maxed with an F250 w XLS. I would like to take on a little more work but not enough to start a second truck or hire someone. This looks to be a decent route for me to take to achieve that. Pick up another site or two but not have to deal with a second truck at this point. Plus if you're already looking at 350s/450s with dump bodies and central hydraulics any ways that plow isn't out of reach at all.


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Curious as to what the truck side mount looks like? Happen to have any photos of that or how the plow is mounted to the 550?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JLC;1764053 said:


> Curious as to what the truck side mount looks like? Happen to have any photos of that or how the plow is mounted to the 550?


I will see if I can dig up some pictures of that.


----------



## NLS1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Just my 2 cents here as I have been drooling over that blade. So you will get what ya pay for on my comments. 

My dodge 5500 with blizzard 8611, when I hop on the scales, has typically about 5000-5500 lbs on the front axle. Depending on how much salt in the back, and how far back the weight bias is. this is with the plow of course. Certainly that would be an acceptable weight on a 250/350 class truck, if you in fact had ballast enough to make that weight on the front axle a reality. I would prefer a 5500 like I have for that plow, but if my business model really called for a single wheel truck, I might try to make it work. But for all you guys running around with zero weight in the back and using 4wd all the time, better stick with the little plows. I have used 4wd in the 5500 ONCE this year for backing out of a pile while on a slight sideways slope. That's it all winter so far, because I carry enough weight. The 9-15' model on a 5500 truck would be an absolute time saver. 

The 8611 weighs 1500 lbs, and in my opinion isn't half the plow that that MP is. And as to the complexities of the MP plow, I have to say that compared to my 8611 it is definitely not complicated. Plus with the trip edges on the wings, spring loaded edges, that MP would be SO much easier on the truck than the 8611 and safer. 

After a couple seasons of use on my 5500 I can say that the 8611 has been very productive, but I am concerned for the longevity. I don't think that it would survive past this winter without significant maintenance and I am not rough on my truck. All the pins are bending which is typical, and in turn the cylinders are now contacting frame parts, the plow frame has needed fixing this year, the wings are a little past straight when fully extended now, etc. I have had to replace several attachment pin bushings, and several sets of lift pins. 

This summer I fully expect to have to spend big money bringing the 8611 back to new, so the difference between the MP and blizzard shrinks again. And if I send my plow to Jerre Heyer for a work over, that is even closer in price. 

Yikes, that extra 5-6 grand on the MP looks like a BARGAIN when you figure it will probably last many times longer than the 8611. Not to mention the deeper wings, and massive increase in containment capacity and productivity. 

The only real drawback I see to the MP is the fact that the wings don't retract fully for transport, and it looks like for straight up higher speed windowing on streets, etc, that the 8611 might have the edge due to the curved wings instead of flat.

If I knew a couple years ago what I know now, I probably would have spent the money on the MP, and I might just do it this summer any ways. 

Besides, dealing with Paul has been the finest experience I have had with anyone I ever bought something from, and I would drive out there just to have dinner with him and pick his brain while the plow got installed! 

Dan


----------



## JLC (Feb 19, 2001)

Neige;1766018 said:


> I will see if I can dig up some pictures of that.


Ok, thanks.


----------

